# Trying to decide - considering going diesel



## Source (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm re-visiting Bimmerfest after being away for a long time. I drive now an old 89 vert which is essentially zero cost to maintain.....solid car. I am considering going diesel because of the notion I have that they last forever (harkening back, way back, to an old Mercedes diesel I had with 300K). I've focused in lately on a used 335d with around 70K miles (budget reasons). I have owned an '04 X3 before and ended spending a good deal of money on maintenance, but did run it to 135K, and I really like that car a lot.
Is the cost of a BMW diesel, namely the 335d, going to exceed 1K per year for things specifically related to diesel engines and not gasoline engines? It seems to me a diesel should in the end be a cost savings if you drive it forever (or you know what I mean).


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've moved your question to our BMW diesel owners forum, you'll get more feedback in here.

Tim


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

89 E30 convertible. Nice! Used to have an 88 325ic and it is the one car I wish I had never sold, but I was tempted by the then new E46 as a replacement. I sometimes scrounge for a dup of my former E30, who knows, maybe one day I'll find one.

Anyway, on the 335d, you will run into problems with CBU eventually. The key about dealing with it effectively (from cost, frustration, and down time points of view) is to have an independent who knows how to troubleshoot and is able to do the cleaning without taking you to the cleaners - or DIY... Not sure where you are in NorCal, but there should be plenty of shops who can do this, albeit at high hourly rate so it won't be cheap.

Other than the CBU, I'd say the average 335d is no more troublesome than any other of its contemporary BMW brethen. I have had an X5 diesel for four years and am almost at 69k miles. So far it's been an absolutely terrific vehicle, and with the cost of diesel vs. high grade gasoline (I think I saw $2.69 for diesel and $3.29 for super unleaded earlier this morning in NorCal) I don't regret the decision to go diesel at this point in the ownership lifecycle.


----------



## cas (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 2016 x5 diesel. WOW


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Source said:


> ..
> Is the cost of a BMW diesel, namely the 335d, going to exceed 1K per year for things specifically related to diesel engines and not gasoline engines? It seems to me a diesel should in the end be a cost savings if you drive it forever (or you know what I mean).


If you decide to keep it "street-legal", the cost of maintaining the DEF/SCR system (for NOx scrubbin) can be quite expensive. The cost of CBU is low compared to a complete replacement (often seems to be needed at 100K-120K.) Search for my thread on my costs (I think it's here somewhere.)

As far as longevity, gas engines last 200K or more. Diesel engines will last longer, but the DEF issue is the gating factor IMO.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

The answer to this question pretty much hangs on two things: Where is norcal? Are you willing to delete the emissions parts?


----------



## Source (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I do appreciate it. What I gather from reading through this forum and other things here and there is that the diesel engine is going to be more expensive than the gasoline engine to maintain, or equal, and won't last any longer. At the very least I would be confronted with repairs that will be new to me in the diesel world and will have to learn a new vocabulary and knowledge base to avoid getting taken at the shop. Maybe I'll just stick to gas.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Source,

It is a difficult call to make. You could fall on a really great car, or you could wind up with major troubles.:dunno:

The diesel isn't for everyone. I think you have to have some reasonable level of auto mechanic background to adequately troubleshoot the issues when they arise, or else you will be fully dependent on the dealer, who may or may not know just what needs to be done.

The diesel represents such a small market share of the vehicles in the US, they remain quite unknown even now.

I still get occasional odd looks at gas stations when I'm filling up at the diesel pump.

I don't want to talk it down, because I love my 335D and wouldn't trade it for anything else (until it really starts to give me trouble!), but why take the chance?

Have you considered a newer 328d? It should have fewer issues, you will get better MPG, but the torque will be less.


----------



## rtk11 (Apr 14, 2017)

FWIW, my friend got a 335d on my recommendation. Tremendous performance and fuel mileage, but it was also out of commission for almost 6 months as BMW tried to figure out what was causing a CEL. Turns out a new ECM was needed, but not after having torn down the motor, replacement of a head, etc. which (thankfully) his extended warranty covered (albeit with a little persuasion of an attorney.) Point is... BMW technicians are really just "replacers of parts" and they don't have a lot of experience with diesels, let alone, older model diesels. If you have a good independent shop that knows diesel BMWs, you may be better served using them. But that notwithstanding, my friend really likes his 335d because of the unparalleled performance and economy from the vehicle.

However, this was one of the primary reasons I decided to at least get a current model BMW diesel (328d) instead of the 335d. The other reasons were that VW wasn't selling diesels anymore and I couldn't get a replacement for the Jetta TDI I turned-in under buyback, and that I wasn't going to chance a diesel from Jaguar or any other high dollar, low confidence level (in my opinion) manufacturer.

In terms of California (NorCal, SoCal, or otherwise), diesel is going up $0.20 a gallon thanks to poorly managed road maintenance budgets (that make our fuel taxes some of the highest, if not the highest, in the nation.) Gasoline is going up $0.12 a gallon. But even then, the current diesel price (even with increase) will mean that diesel is still less expensive than regular unleaded in this state. This combined with amazing fuel mileage makes a diesel a very, very attractive proposition.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*328d*



Flyingman said:


> Source,
> 
> It is a difficult call to make. You could fall on a really great car, or you could wind up with major troubles.:dunno:
> 
> ...


Just picked up my 2nd 328d. Love the car. Already giving me 40+ mpg (I'm still in break-in, so driving somewhat gentle).

The ZF transmission fits this engine perfectly.

I had zero troubles with the first one, in 50K miles.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Source said:


> I'm re-visiting Bimmerfest after being away for a long time. I drive now an old 89 vert which is essentially zero cost to maintain.....solid car. I am considering going diesel because of the notion I have that they last forever (harkening back, way back, to an old Mercedes diesel I had with 300K). I've focused in lately on a used 335d with around 70K miles (budget reasons). I have owned an '04 X3 before and ended spending a good deal of money on maintenance, but did run it to 135K, and I really like that car a lot.
> Is the cost of a BMW diesel, namely the 335d, going to exceed 1K per year for things specifically related to diesel engines and not gasoline engines? It seems to me a diesel should in the end be a cost savings if you drive it forever (or you know what I mean).


335d is all about emission issues. I have X5 35d, and it is great vehicle for long trips, especially the Rockies and skiing considering all the torque. 
I got a car on 10/29/2015 with 34k. I have now 69600 miles and this is what was replaced when it comes to emission parts (I have CPO):
1. Active tank
2. Passive tank
3. metering valve
4. EGR and pressure converter (EGR is known issue on all diesels, so not big deal for me). 
5. Now I have 4D18 code, which means probably dealer will replace NoX sensors (quite expensive) and maybe ever SCR CAT.

Other stuff:
1. AC evaporator (I think it was fine, dealer IMO did not want to find cause of problem (no drain) and replaced evaporator, fine by me). 
2. High pressure turbo due to failed actuator.

There are DIY solutions for these stuff. Active tank you can use VW temperature sensor ($206) since it is same part (BOSCH). Sensor is the one that fails, but BMW will only change tank not failed part (fine under warranty). 
Passive tank: level sensor will fail. You need to put resistors to prevent CEL, and just pay attention on how much DEF you add. 
NoX sensors on other hand are pricey! I think $2000 for both.
I am seriously considering SCR delete since in the end, it is amazing engine and car to drive, but SCR is pain in the a..
335i? I would just go with that. It is great engine (N55) but get ready for water pump replacement which is at dealer around $1900 (depending where you are).


----------

